# Hog hide as a rug



## Bartlett (Dec 24, 2013)

has anyone done this yet.  If so, did it come out like what you expected and if possible could you post a picture of it, please.  I'm getting a deer rug done it, just wanted opinions about getting a hog done up.


----------



## dotties cutter (Dec 24, 2013)

A hog hide rug would be unique and it is something you would not see in too many other peoples living rooms but it would take a special sense of humor  to enjoy it to the fullest. If you decide to have one done you will probably be the first in your neighbourhood to have one. If you do one let us know how it turns out.


----------



## jesnic (Dec 24, 2013)

Maybe hanging on the wall. I wouldn't put one on the floor and try to lay on it. The hair is like a wire brush.


----------



## deadend (Dec 24, 2013)

I've seen a few and hope to get one done up myself. Interesting but not much good for loving with your lady in front of the fire. Somebody had a picture if one on the forum a while back.


----------



## Bartlett (Dec 24, 2013)

dotties cutter said:


> A hog hide rug would be unique and it is something you would not see in too many other peoples living rooms but it would take a special sense of humor  to enjoy it to the fullest. If you decide to have one done you will probably be the first in your neighbourhood to have one. If you do one let us know how it turns out.



Lol will do


----------



## Bartlett (Dec 24, 2013)

jesnic said:


> Maybe hanging on the wall. I wouldn't put one on the floor and try to lay on it. The hair is like a wire brush.



Oh yea I would def put it on the wall. I have dogs that roam inside all day.


----------



## Bartlett (Dec 24, 2013)

deadend said:


> I've seen a few and hope to get one done up myself. Interesting but not much good for loving with your lady in front of the fire. Somebody had a picture if one on the forum a while back.



The lady is all about country. Right now the living room is all modern and she wants to change it to country. So we got a deer rug and a European mount on the way. She wants to hang them on the wall. So I was thinking about doing a hog rug on the wall


----------



## jesnic (Dec 24, 2013)

Multicolor or reddish hide would look cool. Maybe a polka dot one.


----------



## Bartlett (Dec 24, 2013)

jesnic said:


> Multicolor or reddish hide would look cool. Maybe a polka dot one.



Maybe the reddish.  Haven't seen a multicolor one yet.  And the polka dotted is a no go, LOL


----------



## huntemwfo (Feb 4, 2014)

I had one made for our preserve. Love it! Looks awesome.


----------



## Bartlett (Feb 5, 2014)

huntemwfo said:


> I had one made for our preserve. Love it! Looks awesome.



Cool.  When you get a chance and some time, could you post up a picture of it?


----------



## ktc286 (Feb 6, 2014)

Bartlett said:


> has anyone done this yet.  If so, did it come out like what you expected and if possible could you post a picture of it, please.  I'm getting a deer rug done it, just wanted opinions about getting a hog done up.



Here is a pic of my hog rug Bartlett.  I think it turned out nice and was a pretty cool addition to the man cave.


----------



## Bartlett (Feb 6, 2014)

ktc286 said:


> Here is a pic of my hog rug Bartlett.  I think it turned out nice and was a pretty cool addition to the man cave.



Oh yeah that's freakin awesome!  I'm definitely have to get out there now and get a red/tan hog.  That's a cool man cave as well.  

About how big was that hog?


----------



## ktc286 (Feb 7, 2014)

Guessing he weighed around 230 to 250lbs.  Here is another pic after the kill and of the skull I had camo dipped.  He was a mean one, and cut up our dogs pretty bad!


----------



## Bartlett (Feb 7, 2014)

ktc286 said:


> Guessing he weighed around 230 to 250lbs.  Here is another pic after the kill and of the skull I had camo dipped.  He was a mean one, and cut up our dogs pretty bad!



that's a beast right there.  that's a bad skull.  You run dogs too?  I have been trying to find some that runs dogs as well.  I would like to just tag along and see how it works.  And I have my american bulldog (avatar) that I want to see if he would catch or not.  Thanks for posting those pics


----------



## ktc286 (Feb 10, 2014)

Bartlett, I actually don't have any dogs of my own.  I have a few friends in south ga that I go with from time to time. They are sharp and have taught me a lot of tricks.  If I can find time to line up another trip with them I will shoot you a message.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 11, 2014)

ktc286 said:


> Here is a pic of my hog rug Bartlett.  I think it turned out nice and was a pretty cool addition to the man cave.



X2 on the Freakin Awesome!!  That is Very Cool! (All of it)


----------



## Bartlett (Feb 11, 2014)

ktc286 said:


> Bartlett, I actually don't have any dogs of my own.  I have a few friends in south ga that I go with from time to time. They are sharp and have taught me a lot of tricks.  If I can find time to line up another trip with them I will shoot you a message.



That would be awesome, Thanks!!


----------

